# wow....this is hard.



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

today i helped my husband move into his new place. extremely difficult. He dropped me back off at the house. Both of us crying. I told him about some good advice I got on this website. The person said...what we were and what we had is no longer. That part of us is broken into a million little pieces....can't be put back together. What can happen is....a new kind of relationship possibly. I suggested to my husband that we use this time apart to help ourselves and then in 2 months...get together and have dinner and see where we are at that point. He agreed. But then he made the comment that maybe if someone were to ask me out (I am so not at that point) I should go. I told my husband I wasn't ready for that conversation. He said okay. He just thought that it might be healthy to go out and not be at home sad. I asked him if there was someone he wanted to go out with. He said no. He just doesnt want to think that I am just idling waiting for 2 months until we go to dinner.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

so sorry you are going through this. im very pleasantly suprised to see the twp of you are talking and are on friendly terms.

that level of friend ship is rare. i know its hard, it will get better. i know you dont want to talk about meeting someone new...but you should. just take it slow. join the gym, or one of the classes at the gym, like ballys has. or statr a new hobby, like photography, or community gardens. something to get sweaty, and will help you work out some agression, and something new will be a challenge, and you will have to focus on this not that.

hope you find your inner peace...


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

I stayed out of the way while my wife was moving out...made the mistake of getting back to early and it got ugly quick...oh well, only time I've said a nasty word to her in 25 years...

We have a 2 month waiting period too, but have to see each other once or twice a week due to kids...it's been okay, she even called me her boyfriend the other day when we were kidding around about seeing others...I'm not ready, not sure I'll ever be if this doesn't turn out right...seems like to much pain involved...


----------



## denise1218 (Dec 24, 2010)

we have 2 kids as well. so I will be in contact with him and have to see him every 2 weeks to drop off the kids. I just don't know where to begin. All i can do is cry nonstop. My mother in law has the boys...I will get them on Thursday. So I have to do something to kinda get back to functioning. This is such a horrible feeling.


----------

